# any tips on magazine advertising?



## mrmagic2713 (Jan 30, 2006)

has any of you guys used magazine ads with any success? if so, are you using mainstream mags, or the special interest ones? and how big of an ad space should you use?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: magazine adveritsing?*

Here's a good thread about running ads in magazines:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=502

I think if you can find a magazine with a decent readership (mainstream or special interest) that represents your target market, it can be a good way to gain exposure for your t-shirt line.

One of the keys to successful advertising is *targeting*. Be sure you're spending your ad budget in places where the people who are most likely to buy your shirts will see them.


----------

